# red lump on puppy



## oscar64123 (Jun 8, 2009)

Can someone please help me determine what this large red lump is on my puppy's head. It started as a small little bump and now its hairless and red. Thanks!!


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

When was his last vet visit?


----------



## oscar64123 (Jun 8, 2009)

about 2 weeks ago for his 14 week shots. I already scheduled a vet visit for the middle of next week, the 17th, for his final 16 week shots and to get this checked out if i cant start healing it sooner.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Let us know what the vet tells you. It can be a wart or a cyst or something else but only the vet can really diagnose it and tell you what it is and how to treat it. Sorry i couldn't be much help. Good luck!


----------



## baybay (Aug 17, 2009)

Did you find out what the lump was from your vet? My dog has a similar lump on the back of her head and I am wondering if it isnt a wart - that is what my plantar warts looked like on the bottom of my foot.

Please let me know! I would like to get this take care of soon if I need to!

Thanks


----------

